
The Future of Automation: The End of Silos and Rise of Workflows - omi1997
https://cto.ai/blog/the-future-of-automation-the-end-of-silos-rise-of-workflows/
======
jacksonpollock
Slack as a DevOps control platform makes sense to me to reduce context
switching and increase visibility.

